# My Niner SIR 9 Build



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I have this posted in the Niner Forum but it's also a SingleSpeed and I'm assuming that people that don't own Niners don't go to that Forum very much so here is my Niner SIR 9 SS.



Best bottle cage bolts in the business.



Silver Niner stickers on the Manitou Tower Pro 100mm fork.



Chillin' in the garage.



Frame, EBB, Maxle, seatpost clamp and bottle cage bolts.



Fork with uncut steerer tube.



KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium post with Ti bolts. I will cut this after I get the bike set up.



Endless 17t red alloy cog.



Halo bolt on front skewer with Control Tech Titanium rod.



Front Formula R1 Racing brake with carbon lever blade.



Rear brake, same.



KCNC foam grpis with bar end plugs. Grips alone weigh 10g.



Parts of Passion 10mm headset spacer.



Fouriers top car with 30mm countersunk alloy bolt.



Duke alloy tubeless valves with Purely Custom locknuts and KCNC caps.



Post mount brake mounting alloy bolts. You can only use these on post mount and before everyone gets all huffy on me I've been doing it for 5 years without problems.



Ashima alloy brake rotor bolts.



Purely Custom single speed cassette spacers and Yes they say Mr.Kock on them. There are lighter ones out there but these are Cool!



Uno 80mm stem with black Titanium bolts and eBay carbon 680mm wide bar.



KNC X10SL chain cut to length.



Circus Monkey front hub. I am building the same wheelset that is on my JET 9 with a slightly (23g) heavier rear hub for Maxle and that other wheelset weighs 1401g with Yellow tape and valves.



These American Classic 101 rims are supposed to weigh 381g a piece so when they are lighter it makes me happy.





I was going to go with a Chris King or Cane Creek headset but this one says Niner on it and is only slightly heavier.



I Love this rear brake position.



Front end shot.



Hanging at the Bike Shop.



Colnago saddle. I bought one for my JET 9 too.



These grips will be dirty before I ever ride them.



Here are my SIR (under construction) and my JET. If you have been paying attention you will notice that my JET and SIR will have almost the exact same build. The forks, stem, bar, headset cap, saddle, brakes, rotors, rotor bolts, chain, cranks and BB, tires, wheels, pedals and grips will be the same. Only the seatpost and headset will be different and I'll get rid of the cassette, shifter and derailleur and derailler cable. The JET 9 weighs 21lbs. 15oz. with the bell and my 2 Ti egg Beaters. I think the SIR frame weighs nearly 3lbs less than the JET frame so I think it will be under 20lbs for a suspension forked Steel SS.



Here is one of my rear tires. I bought 2 the rear Rocket Ron on the JET will become the front on my SIR and the Thunder Burts will be rear tires on both bikes.





I tore my left calf muscle at an Mtb Festival 2 weeks ago so I'm off the bike for another 6 weeks. I'm only waiting on RaceFace Next SL cranks with a 32t direct mount ring and the bike will be ready to ride. I on the other hand will have to wait. Anyone wanna come beat this thing up for me?


----------



## BigRed390 (May 31, 2012)

Awesome write-up! Love the bike, too.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice build, that's the second nicest steel single speed to have rested on that counter. :thumbsup:


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Why not go with an A9C and knock a few more pounds off the build, you seem rather focused on weight for everything but the frame.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well this is MY 13lb. Air 9 Carbon so I didn't think I needed another one.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

mattkock said:


> Well this is MY 13lb. Air 9 Carbon so I didn't think I needed another one.


haha, I wasn't expecting that answer.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Another quality build Matt. Well done and looking forward to the ride reports and final pics.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. I tore my left calf muscle at an Mtb Festival almost 2 weeks ago and I'm off the bike for another 6 weeks but as soon as I get to ride this thing I'll let you know. Stay tuned because I also have a Super Weight Weenie SS project coming soon that will make my 13lb. Air 9 Carbon look like a Pig. And Yes I will beat the crap out of that one as well.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

True Dat. Your Chris King Cielo is Sick!


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow,I didn't think 13 lbs was even possible...


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

You need to phot shop that jersey........


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know how to Phototshop. Heck I can barely post on here. I AM computer illiterate.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice write up.

We should start a "Single Speeds Of Cypress Creek" thread. I really dont think there is a nicer group of single speed rigs in one area.

I need you to take some pics of my bikes or my next build...


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

How is the SIR build coming along?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm just waiting on my RaceFace Next SL cranks that I ordered 6 weeks ago. They are on back order. I have a torn left calf muscle from an Mtb Festival 2 weeks ago and I still have 6 weeks before I can ride again so I'm not in a huge hurry. As soon as the cranks get here I'll finish her up.

And we'll start a SingleSpeeds of Cypress Creek Thread for sure soon. We have a pretty sick collection around here.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

subscribed, always enjoy pictures of the mattkock bike builds.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

mattkock said:


> And we'll start a SingleSpeeds of Cypress Creek Thread for sure soon. We have a pretty sick collection around here.


Not sure I know you but I ride out there pretty regularly. Usually on my Epic but now that my ss Orbea is done I'll be bringing that more often.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. CBRsteve I think I know the bike. I'm usually out with Aaron from Bikebarn or Mitch C or Gordon from Performance. I also do the Mychael Khim and the old DCR guys. I've got 6 weeks left and then I'll be back out there. CBRsteve friend me on FB, I've started a Matt Kock's AngelFire Birthday Downhill Extravaganza page for my birthday party in June. I'm taking a bunch of first time downhillers to AngwlFire NM June 13th.-16th.

We are totally going to do a Cy-Creek SS Thread soon.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well the wheels are done so I'm just waiting on RaceFace now. It weighs 17lbs. 9oz. like this and I'm adding another 1.975lbs. to it so it should be 19lbs. 8oz. or 19.5lbs. complete.

Here is the front wheel with Stans yellow tape and AC valves.



Here is the rear wheel with Stans yellow tape and AC valves.



That is a wheelset weight of 1410g. Not bad.

I'm gonna have a matching set of bikes when the cranks come in.



I Love there custom cassette spacers with my name on them.



Cool American Classic valves with KCNC valve caps.



Top Cap shot.



My garage right now. The DH bike gets it's first workout of 2014 starting June 13th. in AngelFire NM.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I cannot believe you got that thing under 20lbs. That's amazing man.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks. Wait till you see my new WW SS Project. Looking at single digit weight. Shhhh.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

mattkock said:


> Thanks. Wait till you see my new WW SS Project. Looking at single digit weight. Shhhh.


Did you tear down the Air 9 carbon?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah it's gone. I'm doing something Fully Custom form Italy. He doesn't build Mtb frames.........yet.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow, that is quite a build.

I have a couple of the 2010 Niner SIR's. 1 built up with squishy fork weighs in around 25 lbs and the other with the rigid carbon fork tips the scales at 23 lbs. Love the ride!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I'm excited about riding a steel frame once again. One of my Favorite bikes ever was a 1994 Fuji Mt.Fuji Ltd. that I raced at the Mammoth Mountain Kamikaze DH race in 1994.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Where are you sourcing your Ti spokes?


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

Awesome build! Can you share a comparison between your A9C and this new SIR9? I have the previous gen SIR9 and the clearance pricing on the A9C has got me tempted. My other ride is a geared 650b FS, so I have that spectrum of riding covered. Curious why your A9C is now gone considering that was a crazy build itself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The shop that I ride for (Off Road Peddler) carries the Ti spokes. Call Chris 281-856-9732. 

I got rid of the A9C just because I was done with it. It rode great and not as stiff as the regular One 9 in Scandium but I wanted to try steel again. I am doing another carbon SS build so stay tuned.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

your LBS must see $$$ every time you walk through the door.

i do like your builds, i just can't comprehend going through so many bikes. it just seems so american to me. i definitely wish i had that budget, i could use an upgrade. 

looking good as usual.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Matt just finished putting the bike together at the shop.

It came in at 19 pounds 9 oz without his lucky bell.


I love building cool bikes almost as much as riding them. I must have built 10 bikes since 2010 so I understand the addiction.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well click-click boom is right 19lbs. 9oz. without bell. Here are a couple shots of it done. Now I just have to wait 4 more weeks to ride the dang thing.

I've been riding Micro front rings so long that this 32t ring looks Gigantic!



I switched the Token lockring to a red one and had to move my Mr.Kock spacer to the inside of the cog. Stupid chain line.



Here are my matched pair hanging in the garage.



Mt garage with my 2 Niners, my wife's On One Lurcher carbon SS and my 2012 Marin Team DH bike.


----------



## DRUNK_CYCLIST (Jun 16, 2013)

You need to phot shop that jersey........[/QUOTE]


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

What does that say... The resolution on that photo shop isnt verry good. It must be that broken wrist.


----------



## DRUNK_CYCLIST (Jun 16, 2013)

wrist isn't broken. doctor said it was a little worn out from being so hardcore.

that and the chronic masturbation.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

i really like how that turned out. a bike like that would last me forever


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I can read it and it IS Funny! This guy knows you too well Click-Click Boom.


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

Where did you get the Duke valves from? Looking at the jpracing website I can't tell whether they are sold individually or as a set. Thanks
BTW awesome bike man!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

If I remember correctly they are sold individually but Fairwheelbikes.com has the Speed Revolution ones in some colors too.

Speed Evolution Aluminum Presta Valve : Fairwheel Bikes, Cycling Boutique

I started getting mine here now. Cheaper shipping if you're in the USA.


----------



## Niner'd (Feb 13, 2013)

What do you think about the uno stem? Im not a aggressive rider about 155 lbs and live in flat minnesota its a great weight for price.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like them. You can't beat them for the price and when you add 6 Ti bolts for another $19.00 you get an 87g stem for $46. Not bad compared to an Extralite 86g stem for $305.


----------



## Niner'd (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome I think I'm going to order one. I guess I just worry about durability on it. What ti bolts do you use?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I ride them and I'm about 230 pounds.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I get the eBay Ti bolts with T25 Torx heads from China. Always use a Torque Wrench on Ti bolts.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Got doctor clearance so I'm taking this Baby out for it's first ride on Saturday. Man that was tough having 2 new bikes and not being able to ride them. Ride report coming Saturday night.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

mattkock said:


> Got doctor clearance so I'm taking this Baby out for it's first ride on Saturday. Man that was tough having 2 new bikes and not being able to ride them. Ride report coming Saturday night.


Good news...go get 'em, Matt!

SPP


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Dang. My rigid sir sits at 20 pounds. Good job getting yours that light!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you sir.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Got to do my first ride today since tearing my calf muscle 8 weeks ago. I built this SIR while I was broken (it gave me something bike related to do) and it rode really, really nice. This is my first steel bike since 1994 and Oh how I've missed it. Strangely enough my calf felt great but my shoulders are killing me now. I guess I didn't focus on them enough while I was rehabbing my calf.


----------

